# Xorg Crash with Nvidia 169.09-r1 and 2.6.24-r2 [Solved]

## SiRuS

Hi there, 

Today I wanted to upgrade my kernel to gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r2 but unfortunately I ran into a major xorg problem. I am currently running the Nvidia 169.09-r1. 

Here is the output of the xorg-server errors:

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux alpha_server 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 #3 SMP PREEMPT Sat Feb 23 13:24:48 GMT 2008 i686

Build Date: 23 February 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb 23 14:02:14 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to obtain a shared memory identifier.

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x84) [0x80d8164]

1: [0xffffe420]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

waiting for X server to begin accepting connections

giving up.

xinit:  Connection reset by peer (errno 104):  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.

```

Here is my current xorg.conf: 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0"        0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0"         "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0"      "CoreKeyboard"

#        Option         "AIGLX"          "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option         "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-1001"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "wfb"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel"      "pc104"

        

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol"          "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "Device"            "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

        Option      "Buttons"           "9"

        Option      "Resolution"        "1600"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        #Option "ReducedBlanking"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "C51G [GeForce 6100]"

        BusID       "PCI:0:5:0"

        Option      "NoLogo"                    "true"

#       Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals"         "true"

   Option        "RandRRotation"             "on"

#   Option        "RenderAccel"       "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport  0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

I made sure I rebuilt my the nvidia-drivers then the kernel after upgrading. I really do not know how to interpret this error. The nvidia-drivers are running fine on the 2.6.23-r3 kernel. 

-Sirus
```

Last edited by SiRuS on Sun Feb 24, 2008 12:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SiRuS

Ok I solved the problem by doing a few things. First, the nvidia driver was working fine with my previous 2.6.23-r3 kernel. So I looked what were the differences between my old kernel config and my new 2.6.24-r2 config. 

Here is what I turned on and off in new kernel config: 

```

General setup

SYSVIPC [=y]

POSIX_MQUEUE [=y]

Processor type and features

HIGH_RES_TIMERS [=n]

X86_GENERIC [=n]

IRQBALANCE [=n]

Drivers - Character Devices

VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING [=n]

Graphics

AGP [=m]

AGP_NVIDIA [=m]

DRM [=m]

```

After looking at the Nvidia Drivers how to on the Gentoo Wiki, I noticed that the option System V IPC under General Setup needed to be enabled! After editing this config I recompiled the kernel then recompiled the nvidia-drivers. Everything works great now. 

```

glxinfo | grep render 

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6100/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!

    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,

```

----------

## kyron

Hmmmmm...I am having the same problem and set the kernel parameters to reflect yours... could you give me a hint as to where you got the information for selecting such options?

----------

## x98pl

In 'make menuconfig' options:

```

General setup -->

 System V IPC [=y]

 POSIX Message Queues [=y]

Processor type and features -->

 High Resolution Timer Support [=n]

 Generic x86 support [=n]

 Enable kernel irq balancing [=n]

Device Drivers -->

 Character Devices -->

  Support for binding and unbinding console drivers [=n]

  /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) [=m]

  NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support [=m]

  Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) [=m]

```

----------

## kyron

 *x98pl wrote:*   

> In 'make menuconfig' options:
> 
> [...snip...]
> 
> [/code]

 

Ok, those are the same as SiRuS's, thanks anyways.

The problem "disappeared" after I did the following sequence:

updated kernel to 2.6.24-gentoo-r3

re-emerge =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09-r1 from the protage tree (to get all eselect-specific stuff for OpenGL)

install NVIDIA drivers manually (go into distfiles and simple run `bash NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg0.run` and follow instructions

run `eselect opengl select nvidia`

Now it seems to work. Wouldn't be the first time that the ebuild doesn't work and the NVIDIA driver installer does... rather weird but I wouldn't report a bug since I "changed" too many settings (kernel options + version)...

----------

## xju

In my case I:

- turned off agpgart support in kernel build

- set nvidia drivers option:

   Option "NvAGP" "1"

("1" is "use NVIDIA's internal AGP support, if possible")

Looks like I made the right decision to ditch Radeon 9250 and get a Nvidia FX5200:

- ATI linux driver no longer supports 9250, and old ATI drivers won't build on current kernel

- even when I had a kernel that could load the radeon driver, I could not get agpgart to work

... both these problems go away with the nvidia card, hopefully I can get the TV out to work again too  :Smile: 

----------

## kyron

 *xju wrote:*   

> In my case I:
> 
> [snip]
> 
> ...hopefully I can get the TV out to work again too 

 

That's easy, simply use nvidia-settings  :Wink: 

----------

## xju

thanks - oh, and I had to "eselect glx set nvidia" to fix the "wfb module not found" error in Xorg log

----------

